# Walbro/Zama Carb. (L&H Needle Settings)



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello y'all & how is everyone? I have not worked on 2 cycle engines late I need to find the initial setting for H & L needles after removing them & cleaning
them (Weed eaters/Chain saws with tamper-proof ends). Any help will be appreciated.



THANKS,willie


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can find some very helpful info at the mfg sites, walbro.com and zamacarb.com look under the support tabs, current models start at 1 trun from seat, older models were 1 1/2 from seat. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the information geogrubb. Hobby Talk is the greatest!!!


THANKS, willie


----------

